# Tunnel tolls



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain information for the cost of taking a motorhome through Italian tunnels.....towards France! 

Thanks in advance.
Philip


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Chunnel*

Hi Phil
Consider using tesco tokens, £40 of tokens can be exchanged for enough eurotunnel tokens to get u there and back  
Philk


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/autoroutes.html

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Chunnel*



PhilK said:


> Hi Phil
> Consider using tesco tokens, £40 of tokens can be exchanged for enough eurotunnel tokens to get u there and back
> Philk


I don;t think Tesco points extend to using them on Italian autostrada & tunells :idea:


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

The Mont Blanc tunnel was 45 euros 2 years ago!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drove through mont blanc tunnel 2 days ago. Class 2 48 euros.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

barryd said:


> Drove through mont blanc tunnel 2 days ago. Class 2 48 euros.


We also came back from Italy a couple of weeks ago via the Mont Blanc tunnel. As you say, 48 euros 1 way or 53 euros 2 ways if I remember right. Don't think I will bother again.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it makes the Swiss vignette seem good value considering you can use their gotthard tunnel which is about the same length and all their motorways for a year for thirty quid. Mind you it's about all that's good value In Switzerland.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm thinking of going through the Frujus tunnel from Italy towards France, I have found a website that states the cost for a car going through the Frejus tunnel is 35 E. However, I am unable to find any toll road or tunnel costs in Italy for motorhomes. I somehow do not think they will be classed as cars and will pay more.

Regards,
Philip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Philippft said:


> I'm thinking of going through the Frujus tunnel from Italy towards France, I have found a website that states the cost for a car going through the Frejus tunnel is 35 E. However, I am unable to find any toll road or tunnel costs in Italy for motorhomes. I somehow do not think they will be classed as cars and will pay more.
> 
> Regards,
> Philip


Easter 2010 (15th April) it cost us 43.70 euros to go through the Frejus tunnel from Modane to Italy with a 6.5 m long motorhome.

We'd already paid 18 euros for the autoroute leading to Modane from Lac Aiguebellette.

The link to the Frejus tunnel tolls for Classe 2 vehicles is off the site I quoted in the above post.

G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its just worth considering going via the Swiss vignette system a good option went through the st gothard tunnel no charge, just the charge of around £32 for ten days valled for one year very good value....


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, that's helpfull. Looks like i'll be going up and around, probbably more scenic anyway.

Regards,
Philip


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*tunnels*

sorry guys, read one and answered another
Phil


----------

